# omaha overrun with drivers



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

expecting a rate drop in Omaha soon. Uber has flooded the streets with drivers. No surge on a friday night for the second week in a row.
current rates are uber 1.65 a mile and .40 a min. lyft rate 1.10 mile .19 a min.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

That's why I don't refer drivers. It's a pyramid scheme the more people you bring in the less you make.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> That's why I don't refer drivers. It's a *pyramid scheme* the more people you bring in the less you make.


It's interesting you say pyramid scheme. I just mentioned something about that in another post. But when you look at the setup, it does seem that way. What I put below is long, but follow me on this one. It paints an interesting picture....

In my OPINION, You figure: Over saturate with drivers. Lower the rates. They get the 20% plus $1 fee, and not tell you about your hidden costs. Drivers figure it out on their own eventually, then realize the numbers don't make sense for them. With all of this, drivers will keep quitting. This is partially why they post hiring ads 3-4 times a day.

So when you think about it, if you've ever seen a true sales pyramid scheme, like pedaling or soliciting a product.....what they do is exaggerate or mislead in the advertising to get you in the door. Basically, they make their money off of the constant turnover of people. They are mainly dependant on new employees first few weeks. The new hires work until they realize what they got in to. This is the key: the company squeezes what they can out of them during the time before they realize and investigate, then quit....all the while, heavy advertising brings in another round of people constantly. The cycle keeps repeating itself. Uber looks sort of similar.

In the case of Uber, think if it in a similar way. They advertise "X" amount of $$$ can be made a week, not telling you all of the other costs you'll have. You also have no way of knowing about fare decreases and over saturation. They barge into cities disregarding laws and officials based off the same theory as the sales scheme. The core of their business is based on new hire start up. This is why they barge in. It's a "must have." They figure, get in while they can, even if illegal, and collect the $$$ until they are forced out, or if allowed to stay, continue the cycle I described. This alone tells you they are not concerned about the driver end of it. They know if they're operating illegal, the drivers will experience headaches from authorities. But they do it anyway. Me, I wouldn't want my employees going through that. What good company sits well with the fact that they have high turnover? At my main job and I'm sure most others, people get fired for that. This should bring up red flags. It is not surprising that there are other loop holes they leave. Whether it's insurance, or anything else, their goal is to make as much money as they can, and pay out the least they can, along with avoiding other charges the government may inflict on them for operating fairly. Yes, all businesses want this ratio, but most do it in a way that shows support for all involved, so that everyone shares in the growth. I see all the time where people say "well quit" or "UBER isn't forcing you".......and on and on. What is overlooked is that honest people try to go into it and give the chance that the business is honest and fair. Some people make big decisions based on giving that credit that the truth is being told. So quitting isn't so black and white, especially if you have a lot tied into it, and felt you've been mislead. Being able to quit is no excuse for a business to be dishonest with employees.

The only exception, is if you drive in one of the few markets where the demand keeps up with the drivers, or, if you are in a market that is newer and not over saturated........"yet." Can you make some $$? Yes. But more so only if you are part time. Although I can tell you as a part timer for Uber, even my $$$ diminished significantly and part timers will eventually feel the pinch in your market, if they haven't yet. The overall majority will suffer though.

I've seen a lot of people comment that it'll balance out in the long run, then the drivers who held on will eventually make out. I'm not sure about that. The "cycle" I described will always continue. Combine that with Uber saying it wanted riders across the world to only be within minutes of pickup at all times....that takes many drivers at once to accomplish. Meaning, they MUST keep advertising because of the turnover. The balance some assume will come, more than likely will not happen. Even worse, even if UBER died off because of this in certain areas, their $$$ is already made.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

I've been driving cab in la over 3 years well befor anyone knew what uber was. Driving cab in general is half a notch above homelessness. It's like prostitution, if you can do better you would have done so.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, I went through the more and more driver thing when I was an 'owner/operator' owning two shuttle vans and a Town Car in L.A. 
Lost my shirt on some expensive one year old Dodge Vans because they kept on hiring company drivers when there was no business. 
One of my last days there, I got to the holding lot at LAX after my morning runs... got there @ 6:A.M. and cooled my heels there listening to what was going in and out of the airport until 1.M. then called dispatch and told them to show me off the road. 
The new drivers were getting the runs to keep their initial enthusiasm up for a couple of months, and then bingo, they were gone when they got to see what was happening. 
This was eleven years ago... and here I am thinking of jumping out of the frying pan and back into the fire at Uber. 
Glad I found this site. 
I sort of got to learn how to deal with the passive catamites at the office and they put me on a percentage instead of a weekly flat fee... but it still wasn't working.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

last week i got $62 on 4 uber trips and $342 on 23 lyft rides including tips after commish. 
way to many uber drivers. soon lyft will be too.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Same thing happened here in Louisville. I would stay busy on Fridays and Saturdays and have no problem hitting or exceeding the guarantees. Now it's nearly impossible to hit them. I think pyramid scheme sums it up perfectly.
There's more and more lyft drivers too.


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

Same issue in Des Moines, looking right now at almost 11pm on a Tuesday night I see 12 cars within 3 miles of downtown. There is not enough riders for that many drivers.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

gb21 said:


> It's interesting you say pyramid scheme. I just mentioned something about that in another post. But when you look at the setup, it does seem that way. What I put below is long, but follow me on this one. It paints an interesting picture....
> 
> In my OPINION, You figure: Over saturate with drivers. Lower the rates. They get the 20% plus $1 fee, and not tell you about your hidden costs. Drivers figure it out on their own eventually, then realize the numbers don't make sense for them. With all of this, drivers will keep quitting. This is partially why they post hiring ads 3-4 times a day.
> 
> ...


Very well written! Excellent points.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Very well written! Excellent points.


Thank you. I'm basing my statement off of what looks like reality, and off of witnessing the pyramid example I gave you. Sometimes it isn't easy facing the truth. I've been debating whether I should make what I said as a new topic for discussion for all to see. I wonder how many people ever thought of it.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

gb21 said:


> It's interesting you say pyramid scheme. I just mentioned something about that in another post. But when you look at the setup, it does seem that way. What I put below is long, but follow me on this one. It paints an interesting picture....
> 
> In my OPINION, You figure: Over saturate with drivers. Lower the rates. They get the 20% plus $1 fee, and not tell you about your hidden costs. Drivers figure it out on their own eventually, then realize the numbers don't make sense for them. With all of this, drivers will keep quitting. This is partially why they post hiring ads 3-4 times a day.
> 
> ...


Well said and two rounds of $1.2B each within 6 months proves its a Ponzi scheme. WTF do they need $3B for????
Not buying cars, not buying real estate, running their operations out of parking lots and rented rooms, no phone support, no supervisors to investigate accidents, etc list goes on and on. Travis said with the latest money he wants to create 1 million "jobs". How much does it cost to put a driver on the road??? $0! Uber is really good at shifting costs and responsibilities on others. Where else would you be charged a $1 "safe ride fee"??? Do you pay extra at restaurants to make sure it's safe to eat there? So the second round is to pay off the first investors and don't be surprised if in few months they raise more money. Not only it's the $3B in investments also the billions made each month from this illegal operations. Can't wait for cities and states to get sued for allowing g this. Millions lost in revenues while putting ticking bombs on the streets.


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Well said and two rounds of $1.2B each within 6 months proves its a Ponzi scheme. WTF do they need $3B for????
> Not buying cars, not buying real east are, running their operations out of parking lots and rented rooms, no phone support etc list goes on and on. Travis said with the latest money he wants to create 1 million "jobs". How much does it cost to put a driver on the road??? $0! Uber is really good at shifting costs and responsibilities on others. Where else would you be charged a $1 "safe ride fee"??? Do you pay extra at restaurants to make sure it's safe to eat there? So the second round is to pay off the first investors and don't be surprised if in few months they raise more money. Not only it's the $3B in investments also the billions made each month from this illegal operations. Can't wait for cities and states to get sued for allowing g this. Millions lost in revenues while putting ticking bombs on the streets.


Great points!!!!


----------



## gb21 (Dec 6, 2014)

HEY ALL, I'M WORKING ON MAKING MY PYRAMID SUGGESTION AS A NEW TOPIC. I think others will be enlightened by this, or at least have to consider it.

Please be on the lookout for my New Topic "Uber Pyramid Scheme?" within the hour. I'd love for you all to respond with your thoughts from here on to that one.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

and the rate drop happened today. omaha new rate dropped from 1.65 a mile to 1.20 a mile and went from .40 a min to .25 a min. .50 pick up fee stays the same. uber again claims we will all make so much more because of this......bullshit!!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

LOL welcome to the club sir!


----------



## BuddyGoodness (Nov 23, 2014)

They dropped the fare down? Damn, still 1.60 in Des Moines but we only get .20 a minute. What is pickup fee? Base fare? I hope they don't drop the price in Des Moines anytime soon.


----------

